# Pimped Viv Stack!!!



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi all,

Right, i said i would post my latest viv build and some picture of my overall stack including this latest additon! Sorry this has taken so long but as you'll see in my second post ive been a little busy with another part of the stack which i hope you'll all like/be impressed with!!! 

As you can see there is less structure in this one as we wanted more floor space as this one is for two beardies. we still stuck with the tiles for easy cleaning and hygiene, and also made the items removable in this viv so we could easily change it in time!


























As you can see from the full stack view Pimp my viv (PMV) II has had its plants removed as they kept dying in the heat and the morio worms would disappear inside the pots!!! :lol:










As you may be able to see from the photos we adjusted the lighting as suggested by pendragon by having two UVB's tubes with reflectors, a UVA natural sun light for peak day sun and moon lighting to start and end the day.

Comments welcome!! :whistling2:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Electrical Control Panel*

so here is the 2nd thing we have been working on.......

sorry the photos arent great but its a bit of a squeeze behind the vivs to take a photo square on! as you can see no plugs, multiplugs, timer plugs or excess wire.... literally one mains lead into the wall which powers everything!!!!!










here you can see the main control panel, the left side is the 240V supply with digital timers which gives me a possible 8 timed circuits allowing the automated on off of the lighting and heating systems. the right hand side is the 12V DC panel which powers the fans and moonlight system.










the next picture shows how the lower viv is attached to the main control panel.









At the moment we only have the two vivs running from it but as the stack expands we will be able to run everything off this one control panel!!! :no1:


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

Excellent set-ups mate :no1::no1:

The wiing set-up I'd get lost trying to do that...lolol :blush:


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Fantastic stuffs you got there!! :no1: how you come up with thoses designs?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

:notworthy: Very nice Steph,

The viv's look nice and bright, and I like the texture you got with the resin and sand, any pics of that in progress?

As for the wiring...Nice!



Jay


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

That wiring is awesome!


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

that wiring is awesome. so neat and sexy!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow very well done, how long did the wiring take?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

that wiring system is immense, good job: victory:


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

That's very neat, do you have to move the stack to get to it or can you access them.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Woah thats some box there!! I do believe you are the first person i have seen to have had this sort of wiring control.


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

That wiring is awesome, good job.

The vivs look pretty awesome too.

: victory:


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

looks great, well done:no1:


----------



## mjp1pink (May 3, 2008)

*RE Set Ups*

Hi

The set up of the vivs pale into insignificance to the wiring set-up!!!!!! That has got to be one of the best I have ever seen.:no1:

My vivs are wired in a similar fashion only instead of a electrical boxes, conduit tubing and carfully positioned starters and thermostats I have used 14.24m of gaffa tape and a nail!!!!!

Respect:notworthy:

Mark


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow, thanks everyone for the great comments! It's seems like my wiring has taken the lime light away from the viv's though! Lol.

Right let me quickly reply to everyone:-

Nike T7 - I came up with the top design to give varied levels to the viv so the Beardie could experience differing levels of UV and still look natural. Where the bottom viv I tried to keep more open and easy to clean as of having two inhabitants.

Pendragon - Unfortunately I was rushed building this latest viv so didn't have the time to document the different stages. Though after seeing the numerous You Tube videos by Becky I may try and do one during my next build!

Josh N - The wiring of the panel didn't actually take that long though the design of the panel and the purchasing of the correct parts did take quiet some time!

Viper - Accessing the panel can be done by rotating the top viv slightly though all the dials and switches can be accessed by reaching down the side.

I hope that answers everyones questions and feel free to ask anymore! Once again thanks for the great comments!


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

They are awesome dude!! :no1:

THey are very neat and tidy, both back and front. 

So whats the deal with the lighting, looks great...How do you do it?


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

What a totally awesome set-up and example of how to really go to town on the care of the collection. That’s the neatest wiring setup I have ever seen, and some fantastic backgrounds. Are you an electrician by chance ?

Wouldn’t mind some detail on the wiring system if your willing to share it ?

:no1: :2thumb: :notworthy:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Diamondback said:


> What a totally awesome set-up and example of how to really go to town on the care of the collection. That’s the neatest wiring setup I have ever seen, and some fantastic backgrounds. Are you an electrician by chance ?
> 
> Wouldn’t mind some detail on the wiring system if your willing to share it ?
> 
> :no1: :2thumb: :notworthy:


Thanks very much for the comments. I used to work with electrics which gave me the idea for the control panel. I just didn't like using loads of 4 way gang sockets and timer plugs, to me just looked like an accident waiting to happen!
As for sharing information I wouldn't mind at all! Hence the reason for forums right? Though I would say it's best to know what your doing and being confident in your skills when it comes to wiring!


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

I work for an electrical distribution company so getting parts would be no issue etc. I am a programmer by trade anything from windows applications to programs for Microcontrollers and I dabble a lot with DC circuits in particular although I am no electrician. 

My current home project as I like to call them is a data logger / control unit for the vivs so I can remove the need for multiple dimmer stats etc the controller will be configurable on the fly so to speak from the software monitoring it which will also be a system for recording feeding, weights, health etc of all my pets. It might even have a web interface yet. It keeps me busy I suppose. 

Like you I hate the idea of wires and lots of plugs in lots of sockets, I have a several viv's to control but there requirements can be grouped into two real control scenarios as they either contain bearded dragons or royal pythons. 

I was looking at removing the multiple ballasts required to run the UVB and natural light tubes I use and moving to ballasts that run multiple tubes. I notice you still run individual ballasts was the reason for this one of individual control and timing ?

As for the main control board you have there how did you decide to wire that to the mains, I assume your not wiring back to the consumer unit.


----------



## RACR (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow I love your set ups!! The backing and the sides that have levels on and come outwards, did you but or make them? Brilliant!!

The wiring, I cant say anymore than anyone else, that is just awsome all round!!


----------



## Fiw666 (Dec 13, 2008)

mjp1pink said:


> My vivs are wired in a similar fashion only instead of a electrical boxes, conduit tubing and carfully positioned starters and thermostats I have used 14.24m of gaffa tape and a nail!!!!!
> 
> Respect:notworthy:
> 
> Mark


 lol (thinking how funny this sounds and realizing mine is similar)
Excellent wiring job


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

very nice  :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

chuckie127 said:


> very nice  :2thumb:: victory:


Thanks!


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

Everything about that set up is incredible - the dragons look so happy in their vivs.

And that wiring is brilliant, I wouldn't mind a little more info regarding how you have gone about doing it too.

Congrats on awesome viv.
Chris


----------



## joanna+robin (Sep 10, 2010)

absolutely amazing, never seen anything as good as this before :no1:


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Clear lid box*

Hi Spatte88 

Where did you ge the clearlid boxes from for the electrics ?

This has inspired me to tidy up my two viv stacks.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry for the slow replies but I've just been so busy lately! I hope these help!



Diamondback said:


> I work for an electrical distribution company so getting parts would be no issue etc. I am a programmer by trade anything from windows applications to programs for Microcontrollers and I dabble a lot with DC circuits in particular although I am no electrician.
> 
> My current home project as I like to call them is a data logger / control unit for the vivs so I can remove the need for multiple dimmer stats etc the controller will be configurable on the fly so to speak from the software monitoring it which will also be a system for recording feeding, weights, health etc of all my pets. It might even have a web interface yet. It keeps me busy I suppose.
> 
> ...


I stuck to individual ballasts as I already had them plus like you say makes it easy to turn them off individually for changing tubes or deep cleaning. As for the mains I decided to leave it on a 3 core cable with a standard fused plug, which then goes straight in to a 6A circuit breaker. So double safety and easy to unplug/move around.



cmmercer said:


> Everything about that set up is incredible - the dragons look so happy in their vivs.
> 
> And that wiring is brilliant, I wouldn't mind a little more info regarding how you have gone about doing it too.
> 
> ...


Feel free to ask away :lol2:



Diamondback said:


> Hi Spatte88
> 
> Where did you ge the clearlid boxes from for the electrics ?
> 
> This has inspired me to tidy up my two viv stacks.


I believe I got the boxes from RS Components, as I did most of the components that I used.


----------



## rachylou (Aug 29, 2010)

Outstanding set up!! Think i'd like to pimp my viv up too as i have no backdrop. The wiring is outstanding!: victory:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

rachylou said:


> Outstanding set up!! Think i'd like to pimp my viv up too as i have no backdrop. The wiring is outstanding!: victory:


Thanks, well if you do decide to take the plunge and do a backdrop and have any questions let me know and ill help out as much as possible!! : victory:


----------



## rachylou (Aug 29, 2010)

ooo no doubt i'll be asking you. I've got my beardie on sand but seeing yours with the tiles has made me think that's the way to go and looks lovely.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Can I just say that you'd probably have a good chance of selling a few custom pieces. Most people's work is pretty good, but these stand out as being pretty special.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Can I just say that you'd probably have a good chance of selling a few custom pieces. Most people's work is pretty good, but these stand out as being pretty special.


Why thank you very much, though unfortunately I found that my big builds just take so long to make, I don't think people would be willing to pay the price for the time and effort it takes me to make them (I'm a bit of a perfectionist!). Plus I don't get the time to build my own crazy ideas :lol2:

Saying that though I believe you've seen my "Wicked Crestie Hide" post where I may sell a few hides if people are interested.


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

that looks amazing and i would love to know how long that tuk you to wire up LOL 

one thing i have to say is you may want to put an RCD on the board so if anything blows it will protect the rest of the circuit


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

arnie23 said:


> that looks amazing and i would love to know how long that tuk you to wire up LOL
> 
> one thing i have to say is you may want to put an RCD on the board so if anything blows it will protect the rest of the circuit


Not to worry if you look to the left in the panel the first device is a 6A MCB, which is wired directly to a standard fused socket, so double protected even before my main distribution panel :2thumb:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Spatte the vivs are fab gotta say and the wiring is outstanding!!!! kudos to you on it all!!!!

Wish I had the skills and patience to be able to do wiring and vivs like that...Guess Ill have to stick with the shop vivs and trying to tidy best I can with extension leads Lol ..

Again tho fantastic job! you must be very proud!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

all that wiring confuses me..

You've two vivs but enough wiring for a block of flats, 3 starters and 4 stats.


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

That wiring looks like what I put in a house the other day. 

How many 230v supplies do you have going in?


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Meko said:


> all that wiring confuses me..
> 
> You've two vivs but enough wiring for a block of flats, 3 starters and 4 stats.


Each viv has:- 
2x 4ft Arcadia UVB tubes (hence 4 starters).
1x Arcadia Natural UVA sun light.
1x Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat (day and night heating).
1x Habistat Cool Control (airflow/thermal gradient).
2x 12VDC fans.
1x 12VDC power supply.
3x Lucky Reptile Night Light LED's.
2x 2 channel timers (4 separate time circuits).

So I'm sure by this little list you can see why I have so much wiring :lol2:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Alex said:


> That wiring looks like what I put in a house the other day.
> 
> How many 230v supplies do you have going in?


Just the 1 :2thumb:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Spatte the vivs are fab gotta say and the wiring is outstanding!!!! kudos to you on it all!!!!
> 
> Wish I had the skills and patience to be able to do wiring and vivs like that...Guess Ill have to stick with the shop vivs and trying to tidy best I can with extension leads Lol ..
> 
> Again tho fantastic job! you must be very proud!!


Thanks very much, though I'm sure if you tried you'd realise how easy it is!


----------



## gszwed (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello, awesome viv. I too have a wiring question as I have far too many extension cables around the room.

Would you be able to give a small brief overview of all the bits you had to get from RS Componants and what was wired to where?

Keep up the good work :no1:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

*****LATEST UPDATE*****


Basically ive found that behind the stack got quite warm due to the fans extracting hot air from the vivs and the starters being on. The fans at the cool end were basically recirculating the hot air back in and not providing the required temp gradients in the vivs. As the hot air seemed to be staying behind them, i needed to send the hot air elsewhere, so it was then i decided to recycle the hot air into heating something else. As i have decided to store my cockroach colonies at the bottom of the stack i thought it might be a good idea to reroute it here. So as you can see from the picture i have added trunking to channel the expelled air from both hot end fans into the cockroaches and so hopefully this will reduce the time my heat mats need to be on!! The trunking is fully removable/replaceable so if I dont want to use this as heating then i can easily get rid temporarily or permanently!

Ta Dah! :2thumb:


----------



## Ross150 (Oct 26, 2010)

*This is epic*

Hey

As a new giy atm im in shock at some of these awsome set ups.

Dosnt quiete put me to shame but has definatley enspired me to do something different and improve my vivarium some what.

Keep on with the hard work its defo paying of!!!:no1:

thanks


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

This is really good mate, wiring is impressive.
Going by the fact you are using a 12v supply, would I be right in guessing you are using CPU / case fans?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome vivs!!!! : victory:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Oskorei said:


> This is really good mate, wiring is impressive.
> Going by the fact you are using a 12v supply, would I be right in guessing you are using CPU / case fans?


Yes that's right, the quiet ones!


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow ... very impressive


----------



## Fiw666 (Dec 13, 2008)

looks awsome


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

Probably one of the best vivs I've seen. :gasp: How much did all this set you back?


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Stevan said:


> Probably one of the best vivs I've seen. :gasp: How much did all this set you back?


As I'm sure you can guess, quite a bit lol. Though must admit when you break it down I'd say the poly builds were quite cheap, just the electrics that broke the bank!


----------



## mattyonamac (Jan 26, 2011)

Dude that wiring is awesome! Your quite the handy man eh!

How much did RS take from you then lol! I'd love to do something like this when I build my stack


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

wow, u must have some pateince to set all that wiring up !


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

s3kcy said:


> wow, u must have some pateince to set all that wiring up !


Yeah agreeable :lol2: though it was a pain to set-up the work has definitely paid off in the end :2thumb:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well just lately I've had a few PM's reference how I added a fan system to my Viv's, so thought I best make a little post for everyone who is wondering the same. Here is one of the pictures from the beginning of the thread that I quickly modified to point out the fan system.










The system works by 240V AC supply powering the cool control which is then controlled by a probe that is placed in the viv it's self. Once a pre-set temperature is reached the cool control then provides a 240V AC output which then powers my 12V DC power supply, this then powers the two computer fans that are connected in series.

Hay presto, no black magic required :lol2:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

spatte88 said:


> Well just lately I've had a few PM's reference how I added a fan system to my Viv's, so thought I best make a little post for everyone who is wondering the same. Here is one of the pictures from the beginning of the thread that I quickly modified to point out the fan system.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Always wanted to do something like this...Well done sir, ruddy good job!:2thumb:
Could you go into a bit more detail as to how you wired stuff, if you have any pictures of the process??


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

id love to make my wires this tidy and clean! although i think id blow myself up even though i have an alevel in electronics, how much did all the wireing boxes and stuff set you back i have12 vivs compared to your 2 but only have 5 that need uv


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

ian_lawton said:


> id love to make my wires this tidy and clean! although i think id blow myself up even though i have an alevel in electronics, how much did all the wireing boxes and stuff set you back i have12 vivs compared to your 2 but only have 5 that need uv


Off the top of my head (stopped counting as it was scary) around £350! Though I believe the same setup would cope with your 12 vivs!


----------



## caveman94snakes (Jun 2, 2010)

simply put genious







:gasp:
you should advertise your services makes the whole circuit thing for ppl for a few bucks i bet you could make quite a bit
:notworthy:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thats awesome :no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

caveman94snakes said:


> simply put genious image :gasp:
> you should advertise your services makes the whole circuit thing for ppl for a few bucks i bet you could make quite a bit
> :notworthy:


He has a good point!! Especially those who have snake racks etc....Might be worth a thought??.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry to dig up an old thread! I have one question though, where have you hidden the probes for the thermostats? I absolutely love these vivs, they look natural and hide the wires and bulbs really well!


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

OrigamiB said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread! I have one question though, where have you hidden the probes for the thermostats? I absolutely love these vivs, they look natural and hide the wires and bulbs really well!


I'd like to know this answer to this as well. Also there doesn't seem to be any ventilation low down or am I missing them?


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

On the back of the last question, do did you make the polystyrene at the back of the Viv look so rocky and natural?


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

messymedia said:


> I'd like to know this answer to this as well. Also there doesn't seem to be any ventilation low down or am I missing them?


There are fans at the top which with the attached computer fans provide a really good airflow! also the probes are disguised by the rocks and incorporated into the background! there are two of them! it like 'wheres wally?' lol



GeeUK said:


> On the back of the last question, do did you make the polystyrene at the back of the Viv look so rocky and natural?


Used a hot wire cutter initially and varying shades of sands to build up the depth of the design!



:gasp: On another note this may be going up for sale very shortly due to changes in circumstances :'( so if there are any serious buyers then PM me and i can let you know etc.


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

spatte88 said:


> :gasp: On another note this may be going up for sale very shortly due to changes in circumstances :'( so if there are any serious buyers then PM me and i can let you know etc.


Sorry to hear you're having to sell them, I wished I'd known sooner as I've just finished purchasing all the bits to make a similar viv to your top one and it would have saved me the time that I don't have lol.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ha Ha you could sell all you bits and buy my stack- would save you the time you didnt have! lol :whistling2:


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

Would have been an idea, but I've nearly finished shaping all the polystyrene now and I'm having fun doing it lol, although the OH keeps moaning that it looks like It's snowed in the living room. Damn polystyrene balls. Just the uber fun job of grouting to go now, oh joy. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ha ha Ha I know what you mean!!! lol


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

If anyone is interested this is now for sale! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...omemade-viv-stack-poly-build.html#post9217320


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey spatte88

Could you tell me what wire rating your using for the connections between the terminals in the wiring.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

tidy job!! :2thumb:


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

They look amazing mate!! Wish i had setups like these!!


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Good job, well done!


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Unfortunately up for sale now though :-(


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

What paint do you use to make it look like real rocks??? fantasic set of vivs btw.:2thumb:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

ok so probably a stupid question but how is the grout to the back ground applied? brush and if so how is it thined? like i said a stupid question but i want to do it right when i make spikes interior.

thanks for your understanding


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

rexob said:


> ok so probably a stupid question but how is the grout to the back ground applied? brush and if so how is it thined? like i said a stupid question but i want to do it right when i make spikes interior.
> 
> thanks for your understanding


No question is a stupid question! If you din't know how else you going to find out. Lol

Yea apply the grout with a brush and use a number of coats. To thin it just use more water when knocking it up. More thin coats is preferable to fewer thick coats. I made the mistake of applying a thicker coat and I lost some of the detail I had carved.

As for paints use acrylic paint starting with darker shades and then applying lighter shades to create highlights. As you apply the lighter shades use the dry brush method as I find it works really well. Once it is fully painted a couple of coats of matt acrylic varnish and your done. 

I have some pictures in a thread I started titled first viv build.

Hope this helps.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks amazing, must of took a bit of time!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Jimma said:


> No question is a stupid question! If you din't know how else you going to find out. Lol
> 
> Yea apply the grout with a brush and use a number of coats. To thin it just use more water when knocking it up. More thin coats is preferable to fewer thick coats. I made the mistake of applying a thicker coat and I lost some of the detail I had carved.
> 
> ...


:2thumb: I thought this would be the case but as you say its best to ask and thanks for the paint tip aswell.

im going to pick the polystyrene up tomorrow then i can get started with the carving and pock formations for a basking spot and a hide for him.

thanks for youre help


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

rexob said:


> :2thumb: I thought this would be the case but as you say its best to ask and thanks for the paint tip aswell.
> 
> im going to pick the polystyrene up tomorrow then i can get started with the carving and pock formations for a basking spot and a hide for him.
> 
> thanks for youre help


No worries mate. Let us know how you get on and post some pics. Just an idea but have you thought of using kingspan instead of polystyrene? Personally I prefer to work with kingspan it is eaters to carve and shape in my opinion and less mess.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Jimma said:


> No worries mate. Let us know how you get on and post some pics. Just an idea but have you thought of using kingspan instead of polystyrene? Personally I prefer to work with kingspan it is eaters to carve and shape in my opinion and less mess.


yeah i started today got some polystyrene today and started with the bottom of the viv, yes i would have liked to have used kingspan but the vivarium i have is only 14" deep so have limited space already, so 25mm poly I'm afraid, but its got to be better than the way the viv looks now, the last owners just screwed w bits of fake wall on to the back the rest was just covered in some material, i will get some pics posted tomorrow


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

rexob said:


> yeah i started today got some polystyrene today and started with the bottom of the viv, yes i would have liked to have used kingspan but the vivarium i have is only 14" deep so have limited space already, so 25mm poly I'm afraid, but its got to be better than the way the viv looks now, the last owners just screwed w bits of fake wall on to the back the rest was just covered in some material, i will get some pics posted tomorrow


Certainly sounds like it will be an improvement, looking forward to the pictures mate.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Jimma said:


> Certainly sounds like it will be an improvement, looking forward to the pictures mate.


 
Hi Jimma i dont want to hijack this thread so i have started a thread of my own for my project, let me know what you think.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/894856-new-viv-interior.html#post10522028


----------



## azz93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Very neat, Not seen anything like it.

I have this in mind for my upcoming project (4, 4ft vivs stacked + Few others by the side)

However I am sick of sockets, wires and timers etc with limited space its really messy.

Is there any chance you have a diagram of your wiring set up excluding the transformer.
I would like some ideas on just the basics ie: Heat lamps and UV preferably with the timers you got built in.

DROP US A PM.
THANKS 

:no1: :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## naughtyboy (May 27, 2012)

whats name for the connector blocks in pic?
the grey/blue/earth coloure ones

cheers


----------



## jaymzflood (Sep 14, 2013)

naughtyboy said:


> whats name for the connector blocks in pic?
> the grey/blue/earth coloure ones
> 
> cheers


They are called DIN Rail Terminal Blocks. :2thumb:


----------



## naughtyboy (May 27, 2012)

thank you


----------



## jazza2100 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazza2100 (Dec 31, 2015)

How many channels would the timers need to be there's far to many timers there I am wanting to link 10 100watt basking bulbs and 5 uv bulbs to another going to be 4 5 ft tanks and 2 2 and a half foot tanks but want to get away from the extensions and plugs carry on thanks 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

